# Rt 519 accident



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

the driver: Whitesell was charged with several motor vehicle summonses, including reckless driving, leaving the scene of an accident, failure to report an accident and driving while suspended. Newton traffic summonses for the motor vehicle accident earlier Sunday are pending. 

full story: New Jersey Herald - One of four cyclists hit by car remains hospitalized


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sad.

Why in the hell was the guy behind the wheel?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I see this comment posted by the brother 4 days ago in response to this article http://www.njherald.com/story/17361585/frankford-man-faces-several-charges-after-fleeing-accident:
"This accident was much worse than reported. My sister was transfered from Newton Memorial to Morristown Medical's ICU. She is doing much better today. Other injuries for the cyclists range from a broken leg to severe road rash..".


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Agree its sad. Hope they prosecute fully. 

Not good if one had to be shipped to Morristown.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Car hits 4 bicyclists in Sussex County and leaves scene, police say | NJ.com

And normally, Sussex Co drivers are very respectful for bicyclists..... considering where the accident was... close to the the gathering spot for Skylands Cycling Club


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Scary stuff, esp when I recognize a stretch of road from a picture, and think of the close calls I had out there. Just takes one idiot.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

tednugent said:


> Car hits 4 bicyclists in Sussex County and leaves scene, police say | NJ.com
> 
> And normally, Sussex Co drivers are very respectful for bicyclists..... considering where the accident was... close to the the gathering spot for Skylands Cycling Club


Sussex Co is a wonderful place to ride, and great people. This appears to be an unfortunate one off. I hope all of the folks recover completely.


----------

